

Ask HN: Which VPS hosting do you use? - remthename

I don't have much experience with VPS hosting but all the companies seem similar enough. What companies have you had good experience with?<p>Note: I am looking at the cheapest solution at the moment but I would pay a bit more for quality.
======
tdfx
I've used SliceHost, Linode, and AWS, as well as some "no-name" providers.
Linode is my top pick. I've thought about moving my stuff to AWS (due to the
hourly vs monthly billing) multiple times but always ended up staying with
Linode.

~~~
remthename
I should have added this as part of my original question but how easy is it to
upgrade your hosting solution. Say I have a 20$ a month one but then one of my
websites takes off and I need bigger and better. Is the transition painless?

~~~
oomkiller
Linode customer here. It really depends on your architecture, but I'd say it's
just as easy to scale at Linode as it is with AWS. You can simply upgrade your
linode, but that involves some downtime (depending on how much disk space you
used). The other alternative is to setup a separate one then once you have
everything switched over shutdown the old one.

------
filipcte
I'm using both <http://www.intovps.com/> and <http://www.linode.com/>
currently, and I'm super-happy with both! IntoVPS is the cheapest VPS you can
find, but their quality and uptime is outstanding. Linode... well... awesome.

------
Swannie
I don't have much experience with VPS either, but I'm using Linode and finding
their platform super easy to use.

When I asked around my friends, <http://www.wizzvps.com/> was recommended if I
didn't need the 'support' of Linode.

------
migrantgeek
Having used Linode, SliceHost, and AWS I would say they are all about the
same.

I had a severe crash at Linode years ago causing a complete loss of data. They
did work with me for days trying to recover the filesystem and I found their
support staff knowledgeable and helpful.

I never had problems with SliceHost so I don't know much about their support.

I'm using AWS because a reserved micro instance is super cheap at just under
$10 and because I manage a much larger AWS infrastructure at work so it's nice
to work with the same APIs for my own stuff and work. I also think the
skillset is more transferable if you're learning.

------
wladimir
Like others in this thread, I have very good experience with Linode. I've used
some local VPSs here, but Linode has the best specs for the price, and haven't
had any reliability issues or mysterious out-of-memory issues with them.

------
b3b0p
For cheapest, I have yet to see something less expensive than prgmr. Luke, I'm
not sure if he owns it or is just the main administrator is a member here.

<http://prgmr.com/xen/>

~~~
lvvlvv
I like them too. Cheap and simple.

------
arctangent
My first personal VPS was with Bytemark and we use them at work for our
Disaster Recovery box in case our datacenters get hit by meteors or whatever.
They're a good team and know what they're doing.

I have also spent a couple of years with Slicehost, who have excellent docs
and a reliable service. It's fair to say that I learned most of what I know
about syadmin stuff while hosted with Slicehost.

When Slicehost got bought out, I switched to their new parent RackSpace to get
some experience with "cloud" stuff. It's working out very well so far. They're
a bit cheaper than Slicehost.

------
elithrar
I've been using Slicehost for a while now — since May 2008, according to my
email records. I use my slice mainly for development work, as a static media
server (w/ nginx) and it has occasionally hosted the odd Django app.

It's been rock solid, they have a simple (yet great) administrative interface,
and the two times I needed their support, I had a response within minutes
(even at 2AM in the morning). Plus they contribute some great docs to budding
sys admins and devs, and make it easy to pick up some sys admin basics. Very
happy with them.

------
wewyor
Linode and arpnetworks are what I use at the moment. Arpnetworks is more on
the cheap side but I use them only for freebsd and for linux I use linode (I
was a customer of prgmr for a year before and only had 1 minor downtime with
them for a hardware failure.)

------
chopsueyar
Was on Rackspace, thought about slicehost.com, but pricing wasn't that good.

I switched to Linode and have been very happy. Pricing is good, and bandwidth
overage fees won't kill you.

------
rublind
Do you guys have any preference for hardware or software virtualization? (i.e.
xen vs. openvz)

~~~
migrantgeek
Xen.

OpenVZ and Virtuozzo are more like chroot on steroids. Those technologies make
it easier to oversell hardware and you'll often end up with some pretty crappy
performance.

------
regularfry
Bytemark. I've used them for years.

Dislaimer: as of last month, I'm also employed by them.

------
ZeroMinx
I'm using Linode, London data centre, very happy with them.

------
austinbirch
I also use Linode, the London data centre. Very happy too.

------
neeleshs
Linode. No downtime so far, awesome support.

------
raniskeet
i'll go with either linode or slicehost.

------
kvdr
lowendbox.com is where I look for cheap experimental boxes.

------
devan
vps.net

